# Painter looking for photos to paint from



## cottonchipper (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm a painter working in a photorealist style looking for the subject 
of my next painting. My technique is to try to copy as closely as 
possible the photograph, so the viewer of the painting has to study the 
painting closely to determine if it is really a painting. (I know, I know....why would I want to do that??) 


I'm looking for a color photograph to work from for my next painting. 
Some subjects I might be interested in would include: urban landscapes, 
storefronts, street scenes, small town life, automobiles, abandoned 
buildings, honky-tonks, blues clubs, old Hawaii small town buildings, 
etc. Shots can be with or without people in them. I'm looking for an 
image that works well as a photograph since I won't be changing 
anything about its composition or color. My preferences lean more to 
gritty realism. 
I'm sorry I can't pay for the rights to paint your photo, but I'll be 
sure to send you a photograph of the finished work. If you're 
interested in showing me your work and participating in this project, please e-mail me at cottonchipper@gmail.com


----------



## Red Snapper (Jul 20, 2005)

Possibly not the best photo's in the world but you are welcome to use mine at http://www.undergroundart.net/myphotos.htm


----------

